# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  First reno - temporary kitchen - finally finished

## paddyjoy

Hi everyone, 
Not sure if this belongs in DIY disasters.....  :Biggrin:  
This is our first home and first attempt at doing any reno. I did everything myself except for the gasfitting and asbestos removal. I work a desk job and never had any real trade experience so this was a great learning experience for me (and my wife and young kids who had no kitchen for almost 4 months). 
House is a californian bungalow in sydney, we are planning to do a big reno in a few years but we couldn't live with the kitchen any longer the way it was. It was very old, grotty and claustrophobic (room is only 2.8m x 1.8m). This meant having our fridge in the lounge room for the last two years. One day I couldn't take it anymore and started smashing cabinets out with the sledge hammer... 
Plan was to create a minimal kitchen that felt open and airy, lots of light and floor space as the kids always hang around you when in there. Keep the cost down as it is only temporary. We are not big cooks so cabinets for pots/pans were removed, no cutlery/utensil drawers, open shelving and open pantry. 
Budget was $1,000 ($700 for ikea kitchen/$300 for materials). Timeframe (4 days), was going to knock it over during the easter weekend......... 
Actual cost somewhere between $3-$4,000, timeframe, been working for nearly 4 months now, only have the outside left to tidy up. It's hard as with the day job I only get 30 minutes a day during the week in between feeding the kids and putting them to bed. 
There are some non compliances in there but I'm willing to cook on the wrong side of the law for the next 18 months.   *Before pictures*    *Found some secret windows, a good start*     *Cabinets gone*    *Sauna board gone*    *Asbestos found in walls and inbetween many layers of flooring*   *Final strip out before asbestos removal crew arrive*   *$750 later, my wife: "what have you done"*  * 
Ceiling & cornice* - was really tight getting it up there, $50 for the lifter was worth every cent    *Weatherboard outside and gyprock inside*    *Flooring, tried to extend existing floor into new*    *New cabinets, worktop and shelves*   *Sink and gas cooktop*   *Lights*   *Finished*

----------


## unexpert

Paddy I reckon this looks awesome!  We move into our bungalow in 3 weeks, we're also planning on living with the kitchen for a few years. Your post has given me a few ideas, thanks for sharing  :Smilie:

----------


## paddyjoy

> Paddy I reckon this looks awesome!  We move into our bungalow in 3 weeks, we're also planning on living with the kitchen for a few years. Your post has given me a few ideas, thanks for sharing

  Thanks! Forgot to also say thanks to everyone on here that helped out, wouldn't have happened otherwise!

----------

